# Sticky  Non pitbull dog bites.



## Marty

Anyone seen this site?

Dog Attacks You Never Hear About


----------



## hell no they wont go

wow im suprised people actually keep record of none pitbull attacks!:roll:


----------



## meganc66

wow that's crazy!
very interesting reads.


----------



## Cindy1979

Can't read it.


----------



## Sparta

you can set up "google alerts" that will email you newswire stories from every online source google scours. I have one set up for pitbulls...so far is about 45% positive...some days its 70% positive...

In any event, someone could pick up the slack from that apparently dead blog...


----------

